# Feathered



## -Oy- (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2018)

Very pretty, love the colors and detail.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like salmon!


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2018)

That's some very impressive macro photography. I like the design created. It flows like a ballet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2018)

Those feathers look silky, soft and warm.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks all



Lara said:


> That's some very impressive macro photography. I like the design created. It flows like a ballet.



Quite a bit bigger than macro! This section was maybe a foot across!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2018)

Absolutely GLORIOUS...... what feathers are they?

Do you sell your photography at all..? It's just fabulous


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 24, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely GLORIOUS...... what feathers are they?
> 
> Do you sell your photography at all..? It's just fabulous



Thanks.

It's a Flamingo.

I do sell prints occasionally. I should do more really but the day job (Press & PR photography) pays the bills.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2018)

My ex s-i-l was a press photographer ...mainly sports..


----------



## Lara (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for clarifying that, Oy. I see what you mean now.
Here's Macro peacock feathers by the Turkish photographer, Can Tunçer.
He used a Nikon CF Plan 10x 0.30 WD 16.5
https://mymodernmet.com/can-tuncer-macro-photos-peacock-feathers/


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 25, 2018)

Fab shots those. I tend to make most use of my macro lens during the summer for butterflies and dragonflies


----------

